# RELACION DE VIVIENDAS MULTIFAMILIARES EN LIMA



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

TODO SOBRE LAS EDIFICACIONES EN EJECUCION, HECHAS Y POR HACER EN LIMA CON EL PROGRAMA MI VIVIENDA, TECHO PROPIO, O CUALQUIER PROGRAMA DE VIVIENDAS MULTIFAMILIARES EN TODOS LOS DISTRITOS y TAMBIEN EDIFICACIONES OTROS.

FON FOTOS, RENDERS, Y DATOS........POR que actualmente se ejecutaron y se siguen haciendo cientos de edificios en lima desde 7 8 y hasta de mas de 20 pisos en distritos como jesus maria, magdalena, etc.

OJALA NOS APOYEN LOS FORISTAS LIMEÑOS QUE ESTAN LLENOS DE INFORMACION Y QUE LO REGARON EN MUCHOS THREADS CON MUY BUENA FE Y MUY BUENA INFORMACION.

YO me quede sorprendido viendo un programa de television la gran magnitud de muchas edificaciones y proyectos privados en zonas donde antes no habia tantas edificaciones.

suerte ................y apoyemos este thread q es de todos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Aquí hay dos threads sobre el asunto:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=255686


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=388780


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bueno, póngase fotos e info entonces, de preferencia sin linkear, para que se justifique el thread en este lugar...


----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

Hola Fayo, ya tengo casi dos semanas en este foro, pero antes de entrar ya tenia unos meses mirando esta pagina. Siempre me salia tus threads. Te queria decir que tus fotos son las que me facinan mas. Has tomado fotos de muchas ciudades, y cuando siempre buscaba fotos de Peru por Google Image , siempre me salian tus threads. Vas a seguir fotos nuevas en el thread?:banana: :banana: 

Yo no estoy en Peru, pero yo tambien veo por fotos y leo por threads que hay muchas construcciones en Lima y en Provincias, eso me alegra mucho.^^ 

Por cierto, alguien sabe lo del Hotel San Isidro ( 40 pisos) ya no volvi a escuchar de ese edificio. Esta aprovada o sigue propuesta? Esta en construccion?:lol:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*QUE BIEN*

GRACIAS A los foristas peruanos muy inteligentes, investigadores y locos como yo, ahora tenenmos un banco de informacion de mucha importancia, credibilidad y sobre todo de una accesibilidad para poder compra, apreciar y estar en contacto con las nuevas construcciones q hay en lima-


francamente antes era muy dificil estos bancos de informaciones, ahora estamos orgullosos de tanto esfuerzo y dedicacion de muchos foristas peruanos que hacen este trabajo......gracias......francamente casi medio año desactualizado de estas informaciones ahora me estoy poniendo al dia con todo para estar mas activo en el foro peruano.

saludos y tratare de recopilar derrepente los mas rescatables.












buen trabajo de pedro 1011, en el catalogo de edificios peruanos y en el tema de esta pagina......yo creo que hay un 85 % de datos totales de edificios en lima.....francamente admiro el tiempo y dedicacion a estos temas de pedro.... y q siga actualizandole.


----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

Cuantos pisos va atener ese edificio? Donde va estar situada?^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^


----------



## Joel Solisticio (May 27, 2010)

Acá va mi aporte para este estupendo foro que he encontrado acerca del importante tema que es la vivienda, estoy seguro que a más de uno les va a servir. Yo estoy viendo todo éste asunto actualmente, pues quiero comprarme un departamento en algún proyecto multifamiliar y un amigo me pasó el dato, es de una inmobiliaria llamada Líder y al ver su sitio Web: http://www.lider.com.pe, me he percatado de los grandes beneficios que te brindan. Me estoy animando por la oferta que tienen en Chorrillos, pero la de Miraflores también está muy interesante, vamos a ver por cual me decido, espero les sirva mi dato.


----------

